# Considering LEDs over HPS



## KSL (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm starting a new grow from scratch.  I gave most of my equipment away and haven't missed any of it for a few years.  So my plan for now is to use two 1k HPS to flower, and of course all the ventilation that goes along with that.  The power consumption isn't really the deciding factor for me but obviously if I can achieve the same results without as much power going to fans than I might as well.

So my questions are what is my best bet to replace a 1k HPS with LED?  In terms of heat production and ventilation how would your suggested light compare?

Other than using less power to exhaust heat is there other reasons to switch?


----------



## umbra (Oct 13, 2018)

https://fluence.science/


----------



## umbra (Oct 13, 2018)

The spectrum is what makes the difference


----------



## Locked (Oct 13, 2018)

If you have the cash go with Umbra's suggestion. I don't though. I use 2 King LED Lights. One is a 1200 the other a 1500. They replaced the 1000 watts of HPS I was using in my 4x4x6.5 Flower Tent. About 300 bucks US total. I have been nothing but happy.


----------



## KSL (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks for the input, much appreciated.   

Those fluence ones look top notch, I think the King lights are a little more in my price range for the time being.

Thanks again


----------



## Locked (Oct 13, 2018)

KSL said:


> Thanks for the input, much appreciated.
> 
> Those fluence ones look top notch, I think the King lights are a little more in my price range for the time being.
> 
> Thanks again



The 1500 King LED is going for 149.00 with free 2-day shipping for Prime Members. Well worth the small investment. 

The 1200 is 135.00 with free shipping. I would spend the extra 15 bucks.


----------



## KSL (Oct 15, 2018)

There seems to be a pretty good premium for Canadian buyers, the 1500w light is $370 for me.

I noticed in another thread *umbra* mentions replacing two 1k lights with a single fluence led.  When I checked them out I was assuming it was a 1 to 1 trade which would put me at almost $2k in lights alone.  If I can get away with one in place of two HPS that option seems a little more realistic.

Gonna do some more investigating.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 16, 2018)

hamster recommended the king 1200 watt leds to me as well. it was before they had a 1500 watt light. like hamster, I could not be happier. I could not remove enough heat with the 4" fan I have to exhaust heat. the 1200 watt light is pretty brutal on the eyes. I have some led safe glasses that I should use but don't. I think it is the UV led that it has that hurts but I have read UV helps with trichome development. I have some frosty buds going(2 pretty dense healthy plants) right now in my 3'x3'x78" tent with the 1200 watter and I also have a 4 tube 4 foot t5 lamp in the tent but I don't know if it is doing much as it is vertical and in a corner so only one side of the plants get a lot of light from it. I have some pics on my current grow which is linked in my signature below.

I looked at amazon and it is nuts that they want to charge so much more. see if you can shop in the amazon US site. maybe you can buy on the US site and still have it shipped to canadia. I had to pull a little trick like that to use a credit card to buy seeds from overseas since they would not take American credit cards on their US version of the website. here is the link to the US version:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LZ8C34S/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

btw- thanks again hamster for the recommendation. working out very well.


----------



## Locked (Oct 16, 2018)

oldfogey8 said:


> btw- thanks again hamster for the recommendation. working out very well.



Glad to hear that. Keep up the good work. Green Mojo.


----------



## KSL (Oct 17, 2018)

Hey *oldfogey* thanks for the info. If I can get the king lights for closer to what's listed on the American side of Amazon the choice would be made easier.  At my price two of them lands me within reach of one fluence light, still two sounds better than one unless the fluence lights are really that much better.  

I can get over a high initial cost if its well worth my money, but two (maybe three) kings to one fluence is a steep difference.


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 17, 2018)

I swapped one of my lights over to this.  Not too bad in price.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MY27Q9H/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2018)

I love my LUSH Lights. Took me ten years to get the lights i love and i do love them. Cost too much, but worth it and they will replace a light while fixing yours. Mine haven't needed fixing.


----------



## KSL (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks *burnin1* and *Rosebud*

I think the King lights might be the way I go for now, the lure of getting two or three for the cost of one Lush or fluence is too much until I've got the rest of my room fully equipped.  Starting over isn't cheap


----------



## Locked (Oct 17, 2018)

KSL said:


> Thanks *burnin1* and *Rosebud*
> 
> I think the King lights might be the way I go for now, the lure of getting two or three for the cost of one Lush or fluence is too much until I've got the rest of my room fully equipped.  Starting over isn't cheap




Right now I am only running a King 1500 in my 4x4x6.5 Flowering Tent and it is enough light for a couple of plants. Once I get to 4 or 5 plants I will add the 1200 as well.


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 12, 2018)

I was using Mars Hydro Mars pro II 80. Their smallest light. I think it is okay for my plant.
If i don't make it wrong, their biggest light Pro II 320 can replace 1000W HPS light. 
Hopefully, someday i would have enough money for one. Lol.


----------



## Devile (Nov 14, 2018)

KSL said:


> I'm starting a new grow from scratch.  I gave most of my equipment away and haven't missed any of it for a few years.  So my plan for now is to use two 1k HPS to flower, and of course all the ventilation that goes along with that.  The power consumption isn't really the deciding factor for me but obviously if I can achieve the same results without as much power going to fans than I might as well.
> 
> So my questions are what is my best bet to replace a 1k HPS with LED?  In terms of heat production and ventilation how would your suggested light compare?
> 
> Other than using less power to exhaust heat is there other reasons to switch?



I recommend 3pcs of UnitFarm grow bar to you, 3pcs (600W) can replace 1000W HPS, it can help you save lots of electricity


----------



## GodzWeedz (Nov 14, 2018)

Lush lights are definitely great lights, but as far as my being able to afford one is unrealistic. I am disabled and receive 750 USD for a whole month and am disallowed to make more than Eighty extra dollars a Month or I have to report it so they can subtract it from my SSDI.


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2018)

GodzWeedz said:


> Lush lights are definitely great lights, but as far as my being able to afford one is unrealistic. I am disabled and receive 750 USD for a whole month and am disallowed to make more than Eighty extra dollars a Month or I have to report it so they can subtract it from my SSDI.



Look into the King LED lights. one 1200 would be enough for a smaller tent to grow 2 plants under. It's about 135 bucks US.


----------



## GodzWeedz (Nov 15, 2018)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Look into the King LED lights. one 1200 would be enough for a smaller tent to grow 2 plants under. It's about 135 bucks US.


Oh I'm already planning on doing just that my friend. I have a few lights already and will soon be doing video reviews on them. My first review will be on Viparspectra dimmable 1200w PAR 1200. I have lights but it seems I'm a light junkie. I can't stop myself from saving and buying more. lolz =)


----------



## Devile (Nov 15, 2018)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Look into the King LED lights. one 1200 would be enough for a smaller tent to grow 2 plants under. It's about 135 bucks US.



When you buy King led, you must pay attention to the draw power, they said they use 10W chips, I think they told a lie. I saw some brands use 5w or 3w chips, but 10W chips is unbelievable


----------



## QBCrocket (Nov 15, 2018)

I  have been using HPS for nearly 10 years with no real problems I  have just changed to LED because I changed strains and found that the new strain was not liking the heat in the summer , I was blown away by the way the plants looked after the first week but now 2 weeks into flower the stretch is something Ive never seen , On HPS I would grow until canopy was 30cm high then turn to flower end up with a finished height of 80 - 90 cm  , MY first grow with LED and 2 weeks into flower and canopy is already at 80cm this would be fine as plants are looking sweet but I am limited to height  and they are going to outgrow my room . I will adapt on next grow but it seems there is a bigger stretch with LED to HPS


----------



## Sunny Jans (Dec 18, 2018)

https://www.ledtopplus.com/c/led-grow-lights_0118


----------



## Devile (Dec 20, 2018)

As more and more led manufacturers start to sell white led, I think white led will led led future, Gavita, UnitFarm grow bar, mars hydro bar, Fluence...said withe led can save 30% electricity


----------



## thegloman (Dec 20, 2018)

I use king lights too.
I have a 1200 and a 1500.
In my opinion the 1500 is great light.  1200 is good but 1500 is worth the extra bucks.
I have 5 plants in a 6 x 8 area and they are big healthy and frosty. Ill never go back to other lights.


----------



## Bruce111 (Jan 7, 2019)

I have used the Mars pro II 80 for a grow. It worked well. 
I heard that a new white color LEDs will be released soon. 
A lot of people said the white color LEDs is better. So i think i will try their white light. It is super cheap.


----------



## Locked (Jan 8, 2019)

All LED budget lights. King LED.   https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/king-led-chop-shots.75912/


----------

